# scorpion and t's do they give us good luck or bad luck?



## warren_jc

here in Philippines the old ones (like our grand moms) always say that they do have a belief that having a pet like snakes, scorps, t's will bring us bad luck especially if you have a business. im a newbie to have a pet like scorps and i love it. i know many here will disagree to this topic and i just want to hear from you guys so i stay positive having a pet like this because i have business and i don't want to think that scorps are bad luck for me... sorry for my bad english.. hehe thanks for reading..


----------



## Aztek

I heard snakes bring you good luck, but if it escaped or something, you start loosing money and get in financial problems.

It did happen to someone.
After long time applying for my first job with no one calling back I was called by one after buying a corn snake.. 

I know it's just coincidence.


----------



## Alakdan

You control your own life, so good/bad luck is just how you interpret events.

If you happen to be Chinese and believe Feng shui, then I say they are lucky because they have 8 legs.  8 is a lucky number for most Fil-Chinese.


----------



## cacoseraph

i live in a bad part of the town i live in.  my apartment was broken into once and forced entry was attempted once

but now that the neighbors know i have all kinds of venomous bugs i haven't had any attempts.


i would DEFINITELY consider it good luck =P


also... if scorp venom does shake out to be useful in fighting cancer and other things... i would consider that very very good luck 





a tangent:
i dont' know if i read this or thought of it on my own... but LOTS of superstitions seem to be based very losely in sort of common sense "advice".  walking under ladders is bad luck, right? well, you are much more likely to be injured walking under a ladder than around it =P  a lot of old school religions are quite similar. a lot of the chasidic laws are basically good health care tips (pork was a HUGE until trichonosis (sp?) was sorted out). i see keeping scorps etc falling under this.


----------



## phil jones

*well i been happy since i sold my collection  and do not miss any of them :razz:  so i say good luck :clap: :worship:   ---- phil*


----------



## ~Abyss~

warren_jc said:


> here in Philippines the old ones (like our grand moms) always say that they do have a belief that having a pet like snakes, scorps, t's will bring us bad luck especially if you have a business. im a newbie to have a pet like scorps and i love it. i know many here will disagree to this topic and i just want to hear from you guys so i stay positive having a pet like this because i have business and i don't want to think that scorps are bad luck for me... sorry for my bad english.. hehe thanks for reading..


well in my family we have the same beliefs. But no bad luck has ever happened to me. Except after i started collecting invert I
1. had my girlfriend cheat on me
2. Had her leave me for someone else
3. been in three car chases
4. had my first car totalled by me ex-girl friends new boy friend
5. been hit in the head with a very strong saucepan
6. had a concusion
7. got a ticket I haven't payed off yet od 600 dollars
8. got in a fight where I got cut in the face with a knife
9. lost a best friend
10. and had my car break down on me in the middle of a dark freeway where I had to change a tire in darkness and my only light source was oncoming traffic. 
But ohter than that life's been good. You know the funny thing is I didn't make any of these up.


----------



## Aztek

^^^
You're scaring me man


----------



## ~Abyss~

It's all true... no joke. I got pictures to prove it.


----------



## warren_jc

abyss_X3 said:


> well in my family we have the same beliefs. But no bad luck has ever happened to me. Except after i started collecting invert I
> 1. had my girlfriend cheat on me
> 2. Had her leave me for someone else
> 3. been in three car chases
> 4. had my first car totalled by me ex-girl friends new boy friend
> 5. been hit in the head with a very strong saucepan
> 6. had a concusion
> 7. got a ticket I haven't payed off yet od 600 dollars
> 8. got in a fight where I got cut in the face with a knife
> 9. lost a best friend
> 10. and had my car break down on me in the middle of a dark freeway where I had to change a tire in darkness and my only light source was oncoming traffic.
> But ohter than that life's been good. You know the funny thing is I didn't make any of these up.


yikes....


----------



## looper

thank god i have never had your luck abyss lol..... my life has stayed pretty much the same since keeping inverts so i guess it's how you read into things am not a believer of luck!


----------



## s1akr

I'm getting good luck after I got my scorp and T.  I was a bum with no job before, and now I started school with a current 4.0 GPA and just landed a perfect job that fits around my school schedule.  Life's good.  I'm going to get a snake next.  

I'm chinese, so yeah 8 is a lucky number.  both scorp and T has 8 legs.....and...ummm...snakes can be shaped into a figure 8? :?  

That works for me.


----------



## xVOWx

abyss_X3 said:


> well in my family we have the same beliefs. But no bad luck has ever happened to me. Except after i started collecting invert I
> 1. had my girlfriend cheat on me
> 2. Had her leave me for someone else
> 3. been in three car chases
> 4. had my first car totalled by me ex-girl friends new boy friend
> 5. been hit in the head with a very strong saucepan
> 6. had a concusion
> 7. got a ticket I haven't payed off yet od 600 dollars
> 8. got in a fight where I got cut in the face with a knife
> 9. lost a best friend
> 10. and had my car break down on me in the middle of a dark freeway where I had to change a tire in darkness and my only light source was oncoming traffic.
> But ohter than that life's been good. You know the funny thing is I didn't make any of these up.


I think your 'bad luck' has more to do with your location than your choice of pet


----------



## Mr. Mordax

I don't think life has really changed all that much for me since I started keeping scorps.  Although, I _did_ move into a nicer (and much bigger) apartment with FunnyLori . . . (but that was after keeping scorps for about nine months -- delayed reaction?).



xVOWx said:


> I think your 'bad luck' has more to do with your location than your choice of pet


I wasn't going to be the one to say it . . .


----------



## Johnny Savage

cacoseraph said:


> a tangent:
> i dont' know if i read this or thought of it on my own... but LOTS of superstitions seem to be based very losely in sort of common sense "advice".  walking under ladders is bad luck, right? well, you are much more likely to be injured walking under a ladder than around it =P  a lot of old school religions are quite similar. a lot of the chasidic laws are basically good health care tips (pork was a HUGE until trichonosis (sp?) was sorted out). i see keeping scorps etc falling under this.


I have to definitley agree with you there. Luck doesn't exist so much as it  just being a word for people's interpretations of what causes some events in their lives. Hard work always gets you farther than good 'luck' and bad 'luck' always has it's causes i.e. walking under ladders.

But yeah, to answer the original question..my friend is Filipino and when he asked his parentals if he could have a turtle his grandma shot the idea down because they are apparently bad luck. Something about how their slow movement will have the same effect on your life and you won't be as prosperous.


----------



## RoachGirlRen

Seems like such a superstition is based off of a combination of fears and hatreds of these species, and common sense like cacoseraph suggested. Obviously one will be inclined to think any misfortune they come across is caused by the object of superstition, even though there is no way of knowing if it would have happened regardless. I personally prefer to think that a combination of happenstance and my own actions determine my "fate," not the fact that I have a few creepy crawlies in my home.


----------



## chandlermonster

abyss_X3 - please post some pics!

that doesn't sound so much like bad luck as an adventurous life to me.  I want to see a pic of your facial knife wound!  Should have seen the other guy, right?  I'm glad you are okay.


----------



## Drachenjager

warren_jc said:


> here in Philippines the old ones (like our grand moms) always say that they do have a belief that having a pet like snakes, scorps, t's will bring us bad luck especially if you have a business. im a newbie to have a pet like scorps and i love it. i know many here will disagree to this topic and i just want to hear from you guys so i stay positive having a pet like this because i have business and i don't want to think that scorps are bad luck for me... sorry for my bad english.. hehe thanks for reading..


i believe a prepared mind is what brings the outcomes in out lives that some refer to as good luck. and unprepared mind however results in the opposite effect.

I believe that we make our own luck.


----------



## ~Abyss~

chandlermonster said:


> abyss_X3 - please post some pics!
> 
> that doesn't sound so much like bad luck as an adventurous life to me.  I want to see a pic of your facial knife wound!  Should have seen the other guy, right?  I'm glad you are okay.


Im kinda dark skinned so it's really hard to see the scar. It use to be very obvious up till like 2-3 months ago. But I'm not unhappy I love my inverts and my hobby is probably the only thing keeping me sane.


----------

